# Asturias



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just back from our third visit to Asturias.
I cannot enthuse enough about its beauty. There are probably places in the UK that I don't know, perhaps in Wales or Scotland that are its rivals, but ohhhh, it's just a wonderful, wonderful place. We stayed in a little stone house (below) up in the mountains with cows as our company. This was about 6 or 7 kms from Ribadesella, a lovely town.









This wasn't our house (below), but this is the kind of view we had. 









The beaches too are lovely. This time we didn't go to any that had particularly difficult access, but they were still uncrowded. For people who have dogs, here's a tip. If you go to Playa de la Vega at around 10:00 there's a good car park with plenty of shade on your left, about 7 mins walking from the beach. Park the car, go for a lovely walk with your dog, back to the car where you can leave her/ him no problem because it's so shady and then go for a swim.On this beach you're supposedly not allowed to take dogs, but plenty of people did and if you go early on(before 12:00) there are very few people to complain about anything anyway.

















We were there for 6 days, had rain one day and all the other days were fine and we spent some time every day on the beach and it's been like that the three years we've been.

If you get the opportunity, make sure you go. It's worth it, especially as in the Comunidad de Madrid it's averaging at about 28º and it's 22:45


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Article about wonderful Asturias
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/travel/features/best-trips-2020-asturias-spain/
And, as the link above doesn't work anymore, here are some more photos of Playa de la Vega
https://www.google.com/search?q=Pla...VNzIUKHb6_D_MQ_AUoAnoECBMQBA&biw=1199&bih=924


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Article about wonderful Asturias
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/travel/features/best-trips-2020-asturias-spain/
> And, as the link above doesn't work anymore, here are some more photos of Playa de la Vega
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Pla...VNzIUKHb6_D_MQ_AUoAnoECBMQBA&biw=1199&bih=924


I'm sorry to do this but Pesky is taking the p***. Asturias is smelly, revolting, horrible, an ****hole part of the world, Southend pier, with cockles full of grit on a rainy August bankholiday is much better 

Avoid asturias at all cost


----------

